# Baby pictures! Can anyone tell me their colors and markings?



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

So here is the whole litter. I'm still working on sexing them. Lol. They were born on 12/22/13. They r big babies. I'm guessing cuz there was only 6 in the litter. I love how cute they r. Here is cute baby pics everyone loves to look at. Anyone that can tell me color and markings that would be wonderful! 






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























Sorry so many pics they r just so darn cute! 
I'm planning on separating them boys and girls at 41/2 weeks. I hope that is right. I think I will just put the boys in with my boys and put mom in my large Martin type cage until my son and I pick out a new cage for his room. Can mom live with her daughters forever without having to separate to wean them? Thanks guys!! Hope u love the baby pics 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm definitely no expert, but I'll take a crack at it!

(Using your first picture as reference) I'd say the first 2 are agouti, and the other 4 are topaz. #1&5 are either mismarked hooded or variegated (I always have trouble telling them apart), and #1 also has a cute little headspot. #2 looks like a berkshire, and #3,4,&6 are probably capped or split caps.

That's my amateur guess, at least! They are adorable though! I think my favorite is the one in pic #6.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

What colours/markings are the parents, btw?


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

The dapper rat has a very good coloration chart. I'll do my best. (First picture, Left to right) Agouti Bareback with a star and some unnamed rump markings, Agouti Berkshire, Dove Bareback, Dove Bareback with a star, Dove Bareback with unnamed back markings, and Done Bareback with a split face. Look for yourself: http://www.dapper.com.au/whatrat.htm


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

What color are the pale babies eyes? Or is there too much fur to tell right now? It looks like they are agouti hooded, agouti berkshire, dove/champagne bareback, dove/champagne bareback, dove/champagne hooded, and dove/champagne bareback.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I love the shots


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not sure on the eyes.....
I'm so excited about them opening them!! It's coming soon!! So here is a pic of 2 girls. I know that they r girls for sure!!! 







And here is mom dragging everyone around!!. So freaking cute! Oh and now those little buggers r walking ALL over the tank!! Lol 







I'm going to the mountains for two days. And I'm so sad to leave them. It will be the first two days of their entire lives that I don't hold them!! (I probably will sneak in a holding session before I leave so it will only be one day.....but still). 
I love those little buggers! 
And now I REALLY know what it's like to have ratties that absolutely love me! These babies look for my hand, and will groom me back, and their eyes are not even open! They are so cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Beautiful little girl Lucy my son is keeping her and Stephanie and mom Sophie. He loves them we have their cage all set up for the girls to move I to this weekend. He's so excited 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is Stephanie. The other little girl we r keeping 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is wild boy Chunk. The only dumbo in the litter














And Sweet boy Cheddar. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Spangled (Mar 4, 2014)

they are so pretty!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Chunk is so adorable omg. I have one standard sized girl living with 2 dwarf girls so she looks so huge and I call her my chunk.

Looks like the bebs are beige and agouti, but in the first pic, the 2nd baby looks like a berkshire. The rest look capped/split capped


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Chunk is my favorite! Lol. He's so outgoing lol 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Haven (Feb 26, 2014)

Aww! They're all very, very adorable.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

AAAWWWW! They so cute, I would say Steph and Lucy are both hooded. Chunk is a white self and I think Cheddar is a hooded too. Congrats on the rats!


----------

